# Teichbelüfter



## mcreal (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


ich möchte mir einen Teichbelüfter anschaffen,um die Sauerstoffzufuhr im Teich zu erhöhen.
Mein Teich hat um die 8.000l und wenn ich nach den Angaben von Oase gehe,sollte es der 
"Aqua Oxy CWS 1000 incl. zwei Belüftersteine sein.
Reicht diese Leistung aus,um genügend Sauerstoff im Teich zu haben?

Was haltet Ihr von diesem Oxy Tex System von Oase?
Durch diese grüne Faserstruktur,kann angeblich die Filterleistung um bis zu 25% erhöht werden.
Sinnvolle Unterstützung oder eher unnötige Geldausgabe?


----------



## mike77 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Oase ist Schweineteuer nimm ne Membranpumpe und Belüftersteine und gut ist, Belüftung bedeutet aber auch PH Wert Anstieg etc.


----------



## Nori (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Mein Tip:
Kauf dir einen Kolbenkompressor, keine Membranpumpe.
Nimm ne mittlere Größe, die etwa 35 bis 50 Watt in der Stunde verbraucht (beispielsweise sowas: http://www.euro-teich.de/Teichbelueftung/Kolbenkompressoren/Kolbenkompressor-LK-60.html ) und dazu 2 große Ausströmplatten (beispielsweise diese http://www.euro-teich.de/Teichbelue...e-200x30mm--20Liter-min--beste-Qualitaet.html ). Soll nur veranschaulichen - soll keine Shopempfehlung sein).
Am besten man nimmt vernünftige Schläuche (ich verwende Gewebedruckluftschläuche - knicken nicht und haben passenden Querschnitt - an eine Verteilerstation sollte auch gedacht werden)
Das Oase-Teil ist auch nur eine Ausströmplatte mit Gimmick obendrauf - mich wundert, dass die nicht gleich noch ein Schatzkistchen oder einen Tiefseetaucher mit reingepackt haben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



Nori schrieb:


> Das Oase-Teil ist auch nur eine Ausströmplatte mit Gimmick obendrauf - mich wundert, dass die nicht gleich noch ein Schatzkistchen oder einen Tiefseetaucher mit reingepackt haben.
> 
> Gruß Nori


 

Hallo Nori,

ja,da hast Du wohl recht.
Danke für deinen preisgünstigen Tip.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Mike,

willst Du Kois halten oder warum willst Du zusätzlich belüften ? Für meinen Goldie Teich 9.500L hab ich mir eine Membranpumpe für 5 € von Hornbach gekauft und betreibe diese eigentlich in der letzten Zeit gar nicht mehr. Sauerstoffprobleme habe ich trotzdem keine.


----------



## Sveni (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Mike,

hier würde ich auch keine unmengen an Euronen investieren!
Das Teil was ich hab, hat um die 15€ gekostet.
Wenn ich den aufdrehe/anschließe denkst du das Wasser kocht.
Da war ich beim Kauf wieder zu gierig.

Grüße
Sveni

PS. Sind deine Fische schon eingezogen?


----------



## mcreal (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Ralf und Sveni,

ja,in unseren Teich sollen paar kleine Kois einziehen.
Gestern habe ich zum ersten Mal den Sauerstoffgehalt per Tröpfchentest gemessen.
Dabei kamen 5mg/l raus.Also alles bisher im grünen Bereich.
Leider hatte ich den Test am Montag/Dienstag noch nicht,da es an diesen Tagen bei uns extrem heiß war,hätten die Sauerstoffwerte eventuell etwas anders ausgesehen.

Den Belüfter wollte ich zumindest da haben,bevor die Fischis einziehen,damit ich bei Bedarf reagieren kann.
Ich hoffe wir können Ende nächster Woche unsere neuen Familienmitglieder aussuchen,sollte eigentlich schon passiert sein,aber leider hat sich der Züchter in unserer Nähe die Rippen gebrochen und liegt flach.


----------



## Nori (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Für den Winter kannst das Teil ja auch gut einsetzen und auch für die Bio-Abteilung zum Bakterien-Tuning!

Gruß Nori


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Mike,

wie tief isser denn ? 8000L sind eigentlich zu wenig für die Koihaltung. ab 10.000L rechnet man mit dem ersten und dann je weiteren 1000L wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Über die erhöhten laufenden Kosten bist Du dir auch bewusst ? Zeid doch ebenfalls mal deine Filterung.

Mit dem Einsetzten der Fische solltest Du noch warten bis der Teich eingefahren ist - ob dies bei Kois im Spätherbst einen Nachteil hat


----------



## mcreal (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Ralf,

ich kenne die Rechnung eher so: 5000l für den ersten Koi,je weiteren 1000l.
Der Teich ist 1,40m tief.
Ich glaube das sollte von der Seite aus funktionieren.
Der Züchter meinte zumindest,dass dies o.k. wäre.(Klar,der möchte natürlich auch verkaufen)

Wenn die ersten Fische nach Plan einziehen,ist der Teich seit ca. "2 Monaten in Betrieb".
Die Wasserwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich,von daher sollte aus meiner Sicht nix dagegen sprechen.


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Zeid doch ebenfalls mal deine Filterung.


Hallo Ralf,
falls Du noch nicht geguckt hat
hier (Endstadium) der Thread von Mike.

Ich denke, das sein aktueller Filter noch eine weile langen wird.
Beim Unterbringen/Verstecken der Technik wird er evt. drüber nachdenken müssen, den Filter etwas 'vorraus'(größer) zu bauen...


----------



## Joerg (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Mike,
dein Teich sieht toll aus. Die Natursteinmauer gefällt mir besonders gut,

Nach deiner Rechnung hättest du dann Platz für 4 Koi. Setze bitte auch keine anderen Fische mit ein.

Sauerstoffprobleme sollten eigentlich nur im Hochsommer und in den frühen Morgenstunden auftreten.
Wenn du einen Teichbelüfter einsetzt, braucht dieser dann auch nur Nachts laufen.
Das erlaubt tagsüber einen ungetrübten Blick.


----------



## mcreal (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> dein Teich sieht toll aus. Die Natursteinmauer gefällt mir besonders gut,
> 
> Nach deiner Rechnung hättest du dann Platz für 4 Koi. Setze bitte auch keine anderen Fische mit ein.



Hallo Jörg,

danke für das Lob.
Die Frage die ich mir hierzu noch stelle ist,was ist die "beste/richtige" Größe für den Erstbesatz,wenn ich von 4 Kois ausgehe.(andere Fischarten sollen eh nicht rein)
Der Züchter hat mir erstmal "zu kleinen geraten".Die Frage ist allerdings,was ist "klein"?

Auf der anderen Seite,habe ich auch schon gelesen,das größere Kois auch widerstandsfähiger sind,vorallem was die Winterbedingungen betrifft.

Wieviel Kois sollten es eigentlich mindestens sein,damit sie sich wohlfühlen?
Sind da 4 Kois ausreichend?


----------



## Benseoo7 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hi Mike,
top Anlage gebaut. Super schick
Ich habe gehört, dass man eine Gruppe von 5 oder mehr halten soll. Kein Plan ob 4 Koi dann einen vermissen??? Glaube ehr nicht. Haupsache man hält nicht nur einen Koi alleine.
Mit der Größe hast du recht. Allerdings mit der Überwinterung, wird noch dein Part werden. Gute und Stressfreie ernährung ist dann angesagt. Dann kann der Winter kommen. Hast du eigentlich vor deinen Teich im Winter ab zu decken

MfG

Ben


----------



## Olli.P (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hi Mike,

eine andere Frage wäre:

Hast du die freien Teichwände von innen gedämmt 

Ansonsten sieht das m.M.n. bei so harten Wintern, wie die letzten zwei Jahre eher schlecht für die Fische aus................


----------



## mcreal (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



Benseoo7 schrieb:


> Hi Mike,
> top Anlage gebaut. Super schick
> Ich habe gehört, dass man eine Gruppe von 5 oder mehr halten soll. Kein Plan ob 4 Koi dann einen vermissen??? Glaube ehr nicht. Haupsache man hält nicht nur einen Koi alleine.
> Mit der Größe hast du recht. Allerdings mit der Überwinterung, wird noch dein Part werden. Gute und Stressfreie ernährung ist dann angesagt. Dann kann der Winter kommen. Hast du eigentlich vor deinen Teich im Winter ab zu decken
> ...



Hallo Ben,

danke.
An eine Überdachung im Winter habe ich bisher noch nicht ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht.
Hatte zwar darüber schon bissel was gelesen,aber ich wehre mich im Moment noch massiv,an den nächsten kommenden Winter zu denken. 
Spätestens im Herbst,werde ich mich aber damit ernsthafter beschäftigen.Die Vorraussetzungen,für eine stabile Befestigung,sind ja bauartbedingt eigentlich nicht die schlechtesten.




Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> eine andere Frage wäre:
> 
> ...



Hallo Olli,

also gedämmt sind die Aussenwände nicht.Daran habe/hätte ich bisher auch noch nicht gedacht."Freie umliegende Teichwände" gibt es aber eigentlich nur um die Flachzonen herum.
Die eigentliche Tiefzone ist komplett vom Erdreich "eingepackt"


----------



## Olli.P (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hi,



> "Freie umliegende Teichwände" gibt es aber *eigentlich* nur um die Flachzonen herum.



Da wird man beim *eigentlich* schon wieder hellhörig................ 

Wie hoch sind die Wände denn? Na, jedenfalls solltest du in Wintern wie den letzten beiden dann jedenfalls schon einmal mit einer _*solchen dicke an Eisdecke rechnen.*_............. 

Das *kann* dann u.U. schon vorkommen..............


----------



## Joerg (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Mike,
4 oder 5 kleine sollten erst mal keine große Rolle spielen.
Frag den Züchter nach welchen, die im Wachstum etwas zurück geblieben sind.
Die sind genauso schön, aber sollten in der Endgröße nicht so groß sein.

Der Filter und deine Erfahrungen können dann auch langsam mitwachsen.

Wenn du auf den Geschmack gekommen bist, kannst du dann beim ersten Umbau ein paar Sachen besser machen. Es fehlt an Tiefe und Volumen, einen BA willst du dann sicher auch reinmachen wollen. Der Filter wird dann auch etwas anders aussehen.
Wenn dich der Virus dann erwischt hat, bist du sicher schon bald am planen. 

Für den Anfang sollte das aber reichen.


----------



## mcreal (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na du liest ja schon zwischen den Zeilen.Also das *eigentlich* kann aus dem Satz weg.
Ich denke nicht das ich damit große Probleme bekomme.
Aber der erste Winter wird es zeigen.



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 4 oder 5 kleine sollten erst mal keine große Rolle spielen.



Hallo Jörg,

was ist den bei Dir in diesem Fall "klein"? 10-15 cm 


Joerg schrieb:


> Frag den Züchter nach welchen, die im Wachstum etwas zurück geblieben sind.
> Die sind genauso schön, aber sollten in der Endgröße nicht so groß sein.


Guter Tip,meinst Du mit meiner angedachten Anschaffungsgröße von 10-15cm liege ich richtig?
Wie gesagt,hatte ich irgendwo gelesen,dass deutlich kleinere,auch deutlich empfindlicher und nicht so wiederstandsfähig im Winter sind.



Joerg schrieb:


> Wenn du auf den Geschmack gekommen bist, kannst du dann beim ersten Umbau ein paar Sachen besser machen. Wenn dich der Virus dann erwischt hat, bist du sicher schon bald am planen.



...bald ist gut

Ich hatte bereits nach den ersten Tagen,als der Teich noch nicht mal richtig fertig war,die ersten Hirngespinnste. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/341110/45


----------



## Joerg (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Mike,
kleiner wie 10-15 geht wohl kaum, das sind dann schon klein gebliebene Einjährige.
Damit du lange Spaß daran hast, sollte der Händler die auch gut gepflegt haben -
sind sie kalt überwintert worden und nicht ständig prophylaktisch behandelt, passt das schon.
Die haben noch genug Zeit um sich an deinen Teich zu gewöhnen.
Abdecken würde aber schon Sinn machen, da sie noch nicht so viel Reserven haben.

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein paar Eier von einem Japan Koi Händler geholt und warm aufgezogen.
Die größeren sind nun 40cm und ich mache mir Gedanken wie ich den Teich größer machen kann.
Will mich von den Lieblingen ja nicht trennen, nur weil es bald eng im Teich wird.

Ich frag nächstes Jahr noch mal nach deinen Umbauplänen.


----------



## mcreal (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Alles klar Jörg.
Bin mal gespannt,nächsten Samstag,bin ich hoffentlich schlauer.

Um nochmal zum "eigentlichen Thema" zurück zu kommen,legt man die Auströmerplatte eigentlich in die tiefste Stelle,sprich am Grund der Tiefzone,oder sollte diese besser in einer flacheren Zone gelegt werden?


----------



## tolldiving (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hi Mike,

leg den Lüfterstein doch in den Filter und fertig.
Den rücklauf so ausrichten dass eine Kreisströmung entsteht, falls möglich.

Bzgl. Wasserwerte, die sind erst dann relevant zu messen, sobald Fische einziehen und Du mit der fütterung beginnst.
Ohne Fische läuft keine Filter ein, es sei denn Du pimpst mit Ammoniak und wartest bis der Nitritspiegel sinkt ~6-8 Wochen/20Grad W-Temp.

Hast Du auch mal Deine Frischwasserquelle analysiert?

Gruß,
rudi


----------



## mcreal (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Hallo Rudi,

ja,mit nem Auströmerstein ist das ja ok.
Mit ner Auströmerplatter ist das bissel schwierig.

Habe am WE in einem Buch gelesen,das die Ausströmersteine bzw. Auströmerplatte idealerweise 30cm unter dem Wasserspiegel liegen sollte.
Also doch im Flachwasserbereich...


----------



## Nori (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbelüfter*

Das ist richtig - mit zunehmenden Einblastiefe nimmt die Leistung auch ab - auch für den Winter sind 30-40 cm ideal gegen das Zufrieren.
Ich verwende einen länglichen Entlüfterstein während der Sommermonate im Biofilter und eine große Platte im Teich während der Wintermonate. Ich hab die beiden Zuleitungen über einen Umschalthahn angeschlossen und kann so einfach von "Sommerbetrieb" auf "Winterbetrieb" umschalten.

Gruß Nori


----------

